# Keeping a parrot tips needed!



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

My other half really wants to get a parrot at some point. He loves the look of scarlet Macaws and i was wondering if any1 could help with any information on them or the closest substitute that can be bought.
Cheers


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Definately do not get a Scarlet Macaw! They are no good for beginners, & can be problematic for experienced parrot keepers. They are often pretty nippy, can be prone to feather plucking more than any other large macaw species, & they are expensive!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

female eclectus?


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend any of the large macaws as a pet, they are lovely when they are young but on maturity they can be a problem. I personally don't think most people should even have them as pets indoors. 
Look into a smaller macaw if you really want a macaw, I have a 15 year old hahn's macaw and even he can be a pest at times but you get a great personality but in a far more manageable bird and suitable for a home environment.


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

i've had my senagal for 10 years now the best parrot ever


----------



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks i will look into smaller birds then! the hanh's macaw looks good.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Macaws can be very loud though regardless of size. If noise isnt a problem than they are great birds to have, as are conures. If you want quieter parrots than the african ones are great, my personal favs are Jardines.


----------



## aban (May 28, 2008)

My Military Macaw was really noisy, great bird and had a huge personality. He would destroy everything he could get his beak into.And would constantly talk 
I have an african grey hes a much quieter bird with just as big if not bigger personality.He is a complete baby and will sit with me playing in my hair for hours.
If noise would be a problem I would def think about an african grey. If not then hahns or military macaw would be my choice.
whichever bird you get they need loads of attention and will soon become bored and depressed if they dont get it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

aban said:


> My Military Macaw was really noisy, great bird and had a huge personality. He would destroy everything he could get his beak into.And would constantly talk
> I have an african grey hes a much quieter bird with just as big if not bigger personality.He is a complete baby and will sit with me playing in my hair for hours.
> If noise would be a problem I would def think about an african grey. If not then hahns or military macaw would be my choice.
> whichever bird you get they need loads of attention and will soon become bored and depressed if they dont get it.


Oooo, so you still have your Military Macaw? They are my favourite parrot species of all, despite there being more colourful parrots. I just love em! :flrt:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am a massive fan of conures myself, big personality in a small package, but not the quietest. I suspect African Grey's are still the most popular medium-sized medium budget parrot and will suit most people willing to put the time into them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Parrot advice*

Conures (preferably pyrrhura species) or Hahn's make superb, loyal pets. If you go for a large macaw I would recommend in order, Blue & Gold, Green Wing, Military. We stopped hand rearing Scarlets several years ago. We found that they can get quite aggressive when a year or 2 old and yes we have seen instances of feather plucking with them. They seem much happier in the company of other macaws than they do with people.


----------



## aban (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oooo, so you still have your Military Macaw? They are my favourite parrot species of all, despite there being more colourful parrots. I just love em! :flrt:


They are great birds he was my baby unfortunatly he wwouldnt let my human baby near me and tied tto attack him so he has now gone to a friend who has a large flight and annother military. I miss him (and his noise lol) but I know he has a great home.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

No ones mentioned pionus' ! 
They are quite a quiet parrot species and we've owned 2, a white capped and a maximillian pionus and they have both been brilliant. A good first parrot species as they are not too big and have good temperaments.
Heres mine


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Pionus are great as well. The blueheaded ones are stunning!
Mouki thats a beautiful bird, reminds me of my patagonian conure! Now thats a bird with a big personality and a voice to match any macaw!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Thats stunning Habu, love eclectus, ive heard the females can be a bit nippy, hows your one?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Javeo said:


> Thats stunning Habu, love eclectus, ive heard the females can be a bit nippy, hows your one?


that's my friend's eclectus... rose is her name... i just babysit her when he's away...

she likes to clamp down on your finger but not hard... a love clamp i suppose... she's very mellow and well behaved...

but at first you think she's about to take a finger off when you let her have your finger in her beak... but it's just her way of shaking hands or something...

no, she's never bitten anyone... she loves being held... a perfect parrot.:2thumb: a good pirate's parrot!:lol2:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

we got an eclectus just two days ago, he already acts like he has been here his hole life. hes real friendly and hasnt bitten, like you mentioned HABU just like a love clamp =P 

he is 19 months and says quite alot including the odd naughty fart noise, meow, and gurgling like a baby. he will say hello, you alright, shut up jasper, good boy etc simple short phrases but im sure hes got more to say yet.

this is him  took this about an hour ago


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Colour difference between eclectus sexes is brilliant, both stunning. Would be amazing to have a pair.


----------



## Poolio88 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have owned an amazon green they are quite small and easy to look after and also a blue and gold macaw, these get relativly big but he was a fantastic parrot very tame but very loud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

what sort of amazon was it? some can be very loud.

i too wouldn't recomend a large macaw to a beginner, or anyone really. i looked after a b&g for someone for a couple of weeks. up until then i quite fancied having one. i'd had parrots for a couple of years & thought i was ready. oh my god, nothing prepared me for those 2 weeks. 

i've had a rescue hahns before, some behaviour issues but on the whole a wonderful bird, very affectionate. at the moment i have an african grey, a blue headed pionus and a senegal. the loudest of the 3 surprisingly is my pionus, but that's only coz it's spring. she gets hormonal every springtime.


----------

